
Show HN: Bunkr – Auth and Secrets Management Using Threshold Crypto and SMPC - carloscabanero
http://bunkr.app
======
0xCMP
Carlos does amazing work with Blink Shell on iOS (the recent/coming features
are great improvements.) and this looks really nice and well thought out.

Hits all the good stuff:

1\. Doesn't reinvent encryption or methods

2\. Open source the code

3\. Require double opt-ins to avoid spam

Seems neat. I'll have to seriously give it a go. Alternatives would be running
my own vault server or something (which is probably fine, but this seems so
much easier especially for personal secrets I want to keep outside of
1Password)

~~~
carloscabanero
Thanks! There is actually a ton of technology behind the scenes here and there
is a whole team working on it too. Definitely not something to do on your own!
:D

------
BryanBeshore
Seems really cool, but how is this different than Vault and other Secret
Management solutions?

~~~
carloscabanero
Thanks for your message! Our biggest difference with Vault on Secret
Management is ease of use, specially on installation. But Bunkr is also a one-
stop solution to do a lot of other things. We think by tapping into threshold
cryptography we can now replace hardware keys too, and having everything under
one platform is really useful.

Hope this solved your question!

~~~
BryanBeshore
Interesting. Thanks for the reply

